# Mortified ,Upset And Angry



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont know what to say! :'( i JUST found out that the "Puppia" Lucky dip is in fact NOT a "Puppia" one but anything in there store! :'( its written in small print! im VERY sorry everyone! i tried looking online for other puppia hoodies but all at £20 - £30 ! and i dont have that :'( im going to TRY find something at the same value though! im thinking MAYBE a free park avenue harness of your choice? x


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Shannon, 

don't worry hun. You know that all of us on here are so appreciative of you. it's the thought that we love 

Tiffany


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

teetee said:


> Shannon,
> 
> don't worry hun. You know that all of us on here are so appreciative of you. it's the thought that we love
> 
> Tiffany


thank you! , i think im going to do the free park avenue harness thing  or anything the winner picks! within a price range lol x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww, don't worry about is Shannon! It's always the thought that counts!

But I must say, if you did the Park Avenue one, I would definitely want to enter the drawing for that! I really want one of those for Gemma. They are so gorgeous and surprisingly affordable!

But you shouldn't worry about it. You're already offering so many other cute and nice items in your giveaway. You are very generous to be doing it at all!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> thank you! , i think im going to do the free park avenue harness thing  or anything the winner picks! within a price range lol x


Oh my. If you're going to do that, could you add my name to the drawing list?  There's a lot of Park Avenue harnesses for sale for just $10 on their website right now with free shipping. I was looking earlier.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww thank you! and yes i will do that! i hope everyone will be ok with it? i can always get another for tillie at the same time! LOL x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Shannon, you don't need to ask if people would be okay with it. You're giving away a GIFT! People don't have the right to be picky about it. Besides, I personally think the Park Avenue harnesses are nice than the Puppia ones. I wish I had ordered one of those before instead of the super expensive and way too huge Puppia one that I bought before we brought Gemma home. Now I'll be waiting like at least six months for her to grow into it.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

ik i just get worried people wont be happy LOL and yeah i LOVE the park avenue ones! , i was going to get the puppia ones but then i saw the prices and i was like "wooooooh!!!"  x


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

anyone will be happy with any free gift. It's something very nice that you're doing for all of us. Put us down for the park ave too!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

teetee said:


> anyone will be happy with any free gift. It's something very nice that you're doing for all of us. Put us down for the park ave too!


 will do!  x


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Shannon you are such a sweetheart, you shouldn't worry about it to much. I am ok with whatever you pick. As I am sure everyone else is. You are so thoughtful for doing this drawing.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LBChi said:


> Shannon you are such a sweetheart, you shouldn't worry about it to much. I am ok with whatever you pick. As I am sure everyone else is. You are so thoughtful for doing this drawing.


thank you!  x


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Shannon, I'm going to agree with the others. I actually didn't put in for the puppia hoodie because Lulu doesn't wear clothes often. It's the fun and the thought that counts.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

awww dont stress , i think the harness is a better idea  i would like to be entered in that one to please


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Shannon, I'm going to agree with the others. I actually didn't put in for the puppia hoodie because Lulu doesn't wear clothes often. It's the fun and the thought that counts.


thank you! 


sugarbaby said:


> awww dont stress , i think the harness is a better idea  i would like to be entered in that one to please


thank you!  and sure! just done!  x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Aw no worries u didn't know! Weree down for the harness also!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Aw no worries u didn't know! Weree down for the harness also!


thank you!  x


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Oh my. If you're going to do that, could you add my name to the drawing list?  There's a lot of Park Avenue harnesses for sale for just $10 on their website right now with free shipping. I was looking earlier.


Not seeing this $10 with free shipping anywhere on the Park Ave site, do you have a link please?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

It's gone now, Dee. But it still says Free Shipping on the front page. But all harnesses were listed at $10 yesterday. Must have been some sale. Damn, I should have grabbed one while I had the chance!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wait a sec, no, the plain ones without bows are $10 still. They say "special offer" under them. Here:

Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. - The Original Harness


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahh, I see now, it's only nonadjustable velcro ones. Still a really nice price.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Those are really cute!!! I see another package coming in the mail! Lol


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm trying to restrain myself, Nichole! But they're so darn pretty!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

It's always the thought that counts!
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


what everyone else says.....


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah thanks so much for the link. Hmm, those of us with babies will need to get adjustables. No matter, it's not much more. 

Shannon, forget the Puppia and put your money towards T's spaying?!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Ah thanks so much for the link. Hmm, those of us with babies will need to get adjustables. No matter, it's not much more.
> 
> Shannon, forget the Puppia and put your money towards T's spaying?!


No problem! I agree, I should get the adjustable for Gemma as well because she'll just outgrow the nonadjustable too fast and it will be a waste of money. Better to pay the few extra bucks for the adjustable ones if you have a puppy.

And I agree with Dee after seeing your post about spaying Tillie, Shannon. Perhaps put the giveaway on hold and save your money for Tillie's spay. That is far, far more important. You shouldn't be worrying about making anyone else happy here when Tillie needs your financial support for her better health. No one will be upset with you!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree that if Tillie isn't spayed you should save your money for that. I think we'd all agree that the spay is more important. You are such a kind person to want to have a giveaway and sacrifice your limited resources, but I for one woul feel slightly sad that I took money from a possible "Tillie spay fund". 

With that said, if you do decide to do the park avenue harness give away, Toby and I would LOVE to be entered for it. We have a soft spot for those.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah i still will do the draw  but im going to try to set up some type of payment agreement with the vets  x


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Shannon, you are so sweet. Can't believe you are actually doing that. But you really shound't worry, as everyone is sure appreciating it anyways. I don't think anyone would be dissappointed if you couldn't do it .


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> yeah i still will do the draw  but im going to try to set up some type of payment agreement with the vets  x


Gawd strewth girl, I swear, if you were my daughter, I'd .... I'd .... I'd, well I don't know what I'd do, giggles.

Now you listen to me young lady - WHAT IF the Vet says, "Nope, sorry, no payment plans!" I would if I was a Vet ... so many people start out doing the right thing but after a while can't keep it up & the poor Vet is left with outstanding $'s all over the place. Some people think Vets, Doctors, Lawyers are all super rich, rolling in the dosh and I'm here to tell you, not true. I found when I was their secretary many decades ago, I had more $'s, better cars & clothes they they ever did - some do it tough and it would be no surprise at all if they had clamped down on that sort of scheme in this day and age, ESPECIALLY if they have never treated the animal before and with the way our societies have become, as in so "diverse".

*So stop this naughtiness right now, put every single penny you've got into a jar and keep working on getting the 60 quid, add that voucher to it & T will be healing in no time flat. Who agrees ladies???? .............................*


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree with Dee. You should put every penny you have towards Tillie right now, Shannon! Do the draw some other time when you are financially better off and when Tillie has been taken care of. No one is going to be upset or disappointed. We would all rather see Tillie healthy!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Hi Shannon - I am an "oldie" member who still likes to read what is going on occassionaly 

I was dithering about getting my little one spayed, as she was quite tiny and I was going to wait til after a season, so I posted a thread about waiting - Just read this thread and you will see all the reasons why it is such a good thing to spay early rather than later - It's a brilliant thread which follows my journey from no way is she getting spayed before a heat to her actually being spayed - loads of fantastic advice from other members - read it!!
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/50600-what-can-i-expect.html


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree Tillie needs to come 1st save every penny for Tillie Spay. Barrow it from your friend who was staying with you that just got that huge massive inheritances, she did offer to pay you while she stayed with you for that month. You said she got you nice camera maybe you can take it back get her spayed. Just a thought. The money she gives you for cleaning her house save it. I also sent you the onesies so your all set there.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I absolutely agree with what D said. You should save your money instead of buying these prizes. I'm sure no one will mind. Its way more important to get Tillie tots spayed.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

aww shannon you're still awesome  I think you're very generous for even having a competition all things considering!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I agree Shannon, save your money, and get Tilly spayed.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The girls are right Shannon.  
We all know you love us and wanted to do something nice, everyone appreciates
the thought, so cut out your worrying. Besides Shannon, with a little creativity
you can still have these types of contests without spending a penny. For example 
the prize can be a custom made siggy made by Shannon herself, just an idea.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Hehe I think the harness is better  don't worry anyways, its just fun to enter for anything!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Mwahahahaha, see, I can lead a revolution, and we will NOT let up until T is spayed!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Shannon, sweetie, I BEG you to reconsider just puting your $$ toward Tilly's spay!!! We have ALL just had lots of fun talking with each other and the anticipation, but truth be told, everyone here cares WAY MORE about Tilly than we care about getting something for our dogs. Please listen to ALL OF US!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shannon get Tillie spayed ASAP! You can do a drawing anytime in the future, no one is going to be upset with you. Many vets will not do payment plans, like Dee said they can have issues getting people to repay.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

No biggie if Tillie needs spayed then I say save for that


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

ive got the stuff here already but i have about £40 worth of the spay and vets said i could do a payment plan! XD so the draw shall go on! lol , thank you for all your lovely comments! x


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> ive got the stuff here already but i have about £40 worth of the spay and vets said i could do a payment plan! XD so the draw shall go on! lol , thank you for all your lovely comments! x



Shannon, you are the most stubborn girl I know! You naughty little monkey!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Shannon, you are the most stubborn girl I know! You naughty little monkey!


hehe  x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol, I second what LS said. Glad you found a vet that was willing to agree on a payment plan.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Lol, I second what LS said. Glad you found a vet that was willing to agree on a payment plan.


LOL! and yeah so am i  x


----------

